# New Kookaburra Kattie



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to say I have just received my new P.S. Goblet from Wombat and its a ripper. As per my other catties from Wombat the fit, finish and build quality are fantastic - the design was a joint effort but all praise goes to Wombat for producing exactly what I wanted. Frame is spotted gum with a green micarta 'scale' on maple spacer with contrasting jarrah cap - brass pins to finish. Shoots every bit as good as it looks. Many thanks Wombat for a great cattie. Cheers.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a doozy, friend....real pretty sling!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a beauty


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats! I have one of his and it's just super. One of my best catties.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome slinger! I love everything about that!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, so beautiful, love it. Can't go wrong with Walter. I have the Albacore, Opus III & Tassie Devil....just missing the Goblet.


----------



## traveler (May 1, 2013)

So beautiful, I have been looking at some of the Kookaburra Katties recently. How does it feel?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

BaaaaLing! sweet slingshot man! That sucker looks great. Nice one Wombat. Congratulation on your new catty Outback.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

She's a beaut alright. Congrats.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

incredible looking katty. i also just love to say - KOOKABURRA ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slinger. Wombat always knocks it out of the park

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys - really enjoying the new cattie which sits in the hand great. As I say basically wanted a smaller version of Wombats Opus which this new design is sort of based on - worked out great.


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

That thing is awesome!

Eric


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks very nice


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well made, masterly done!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Small hands Outback!? 

I agree mate, Walter makes a wicked Cattie. You have reminded me to do a review on the Tassie I got from him.

Man that Micarta polished up a treat!


----------

